# IV Bolus Medication Station



## bflat (Apr 21, 2013)

So, I'm driving myself a little crazy about this station.

I recently took the pyschomotor exam and this was the only station I failed.  They allowed same day retesting so I went back to my check off sheet, looked over the critical failures, tried to determine what I had done wrong, and went back.  Mistake.

The NREMT representative said I had done the same thing twice but due to their policy she couldn't tell me what.  (I find this policy a bit galling.  You can say "it's not a learning experience" all you like.  That policy is more for their convenience of not having to deal with candidates challenging proctors on whether or not they did something.  Also, the cynic in me makes me think it's kind of a racket.  The more fails, the more retests, the more money.  I may just be a horrible pessimist, though.):sad:

So anyhow, I went home, looked at the check list again, watched the youtube demonstration ad nauseum, and still cannot figure out what I did wrong.  I'm extremely weary of retesting at this point as I'm at my last chance.

So, I guess what I'm asking is, does anyone here know what's normally missed?  Or have any other suggestions?  I'm pretty much at the end of my idea rope.


----------



## NomadicMedic (Apr 21, 2013)

Perhaps you can talk to your class instructor, run through the practical with him or her and they can provide some insight. 

Otherwise, video yourself performing the station and watch for the critical fail.


----------



## bflat (Apr 21, 2013)

I don't really have a relationship with the instructor.  I didn't take it at my school.  But I do have lots of instructors where I work.  I'm sure one of them has proctored before.  I guess we could break out the training locker.  Thanks.

Right now I just feel really stupid.  I give meds every day and THAT's the one I fail?


----------



## Handsome Robb (Apr 21, 2013)

5 rights, patent line, wipe it, pinch it, poke it, push it, flush it, elevate the extremity, re-assess. 

Every time I've done it they've combined IV and med stations so we had to establish the line then use it. Remember to move outward in concentric circles when you're cleaning your site.


----------



## chaz90 (Apr 21, 2013)

I'd make sure you verbalize assessing for therapeutic response to the medication. That's a pretty easy thing to forget when you're looking at a mannequin arm on a table rather than a patient.


----------



## NomadicMedic (Apr 21, 2013)

Well, it was obviously a critical fail that you missed twice. Recheck the bottom of the sheet for those items and make sure you hit every point on the check off sheet. It's not a subjective test. If you meet the criteria, you pass.


----------

